# Nic salts and dental health



## Spongebob (13/7/19)

Is there anyone else that vape salts exclusively that has found it has had a detrimental effect on their teeth  since I quit in February this year and switched to salts, four or five teeth just "broke"  and since that is all that has changed in that time, I'm starting to think there must be some kind of connection ? Any ideas? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amy (13/7/19)

well maybe, I have also been having some tooth problems lately.Got a bad cavity. I didn't even think that nic salts may be the cause. I think it needs some investigating but I am no expert.


----------



## Faraaz (13/7/19)

Nic Salts does need some research, i do not recommend it all

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## lesvaches (13/7/19)

https://www.quora.com/Is-vaping-bad-for-teeth-if-I-use-non-nicotine-liquid


----------



## Amy (13/7/19)

lesvaches said:


> https://www.quora.com/Is-vaping-bad-for-teeth-if-I-use-non-nicotine-liquid


 Guess this means I don't have to worry too much about having false teeth one day as long as I stick too my non sweet juices. But anyway want to move too mtl juice as I enjoy the throat hit.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## lesvaches (13/7/19)

Amy said:


> Guess this means I don't have to worry too much about having false teeth one day as long as I stick too my non sweet juices. But anyway want to move too mtl juice as I enjoy the throat hit.


i personally switched from high nicsalts to lower mtl’s. i get more satisfaction from it at lower mg’s. i generally stay away from sweeteners.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (13/7/19)

real teeth are overrated. at least with dentures i can stealth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## Spongebob (13/7/19)

Can't read the link needs a sign up? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spongebob (13/7/19)

Anyway, i am no expert but was thinking salt = acid and we're vaping it into the mouth, so it must cause some damage? 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amy (13/7/19)

hahahaha no one will ever see it. I have a couple of mtl juices on my shopping list for payday.


Spongebob said:


> Anyway, i am no expert but was thinking salt = acid and we're vaping it into the mouth, so it must cause some damage?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk



That is the reason why I am switching because who wants to really vape acid over a long period as a main vape. Don't know what the long term outcome of that will be.


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/7/19)

I don't know about nic salts and teeth but I think the whole nic salt thing is a way to keep the addiction levels high. High nic MTL juice the way for smokers to go... well in my humble opinion anyway! I haven't really researched the issue because I hate nic salts!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

